# Mmo cpu belastet?



## Yinwoo (13. Juli 2015)

Meine Frage ist eigentlich nur, in einem mmo, wird dort die cpu mehr belastet als Grafikkarte? Hoffe bin im richtigen Bereich um dir Frage zustellen... Würde mich interessieren , hab es bei ff 14 bemerkt... An der fps. Hatte kleine fps in der Stadt und sehr hohe in einer dungeon.


----------



## flotus1 (13. Juli 2015)

As always, it depends...

Ohne Angabe um welches MMO es sich handelt lässt sich das nicht wirklich beantworten.
Nur bei Browsergames ohne eigenen Client ist es in der Regel die CPU die mehr gefordert wird.


----------



## XeT (13. Juli 2015)

Steht doch da final Fantasy 14.
In Städten hast du generell mehr Belastung da dort mehr Menschen sind, ebenso ist das Gebiet offen. Instanzen sind wie schlauchlevel. Generell beansprucht ein mmo aber immer gut die cpu. Dort gibt es durch die vielen kleinen Dinge und die Anzahl der Spieler viel zu berechnen.


----------



## flotus1 (13. Juli 2015)

Oh war mir nicht ganz sicher. Es gibt inzwischen sicher mehr MMOs als 2-Buchstaben-Abkürzungen.


----------



## freezy94 (13. Juli 2015)

FF14 = Final Fantasy 14, ist so und war nie anders.

Ja das Spiel belastet die CPU deutlich und das ist auch bei den meisten MMO's so, dass die Grafikkarte nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt.


----------



## DarkMo (13. Juli 2015)

damals bei wow wars das "kampflog" - also genrell alles, was so um einen rum passierte, wurde ja mitgeloggt. neben dir craftet einer was oder so - ab ins log. viele leute (städte) -> viele aktionen -> hohe cpu last. in dungeons/raids wars besonders an aoe lastigen stellen nen krampf, da jeder mit seinem aoe an zig viechern dmg machte -> viele viele einträge und mein rechner stand fast xD ab und an is dann der kampflog ausgefallen und es lief flüssig wie sau. so dmg-meter-addons hatten dann aber natürlich auch die hufe hoch gemacht ^^

kann gut sein, dass das bei anderen mmos ähnlich ist.


----------



## Yinwoo (13. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte so die Vermutung und konnte es mir schon denken, aber jetzt bin ich mir durch eure Hilfe sicher... Danke, und beim nächsten mal schreibe ich gerne aus welches Spiel gemeint ist. Hatte mit denken können das einige von euch die Kürzel nicht kennen. Tut mir leid und großen dank für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## azzih (13. Juli 2015)

Naja untergeordnete Rolle stimmt so nicht, MMOs skalieren auch mit der Graka. Aber die CPU ist generell wichtiger als in andern modernen Spielen. Trotzdem reicht normal auch hier ein flotter i5 oder i7 egal welcher Generation schon aus, ist jetzt net so das man da unglaubliche CPU Power bräuchte.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juli 2015)

Man kann sich das, ganz laienhaft formuliert, etwa so vorstellen: in MMOs herrscht viel Action mit vielen hundert Spielern, Spieler-Reittieren, Spieler-Pets, bunten Effekten und Spells die von den Spielern herrühren und noch dazu diverse Mobs. Und da Spieler nunmal ziemlich unvorhersehbar reagieren, muss die CPU ständig auf dem Sprung sein um alles zu berechnen. Da wuselt also jede Menge Kram rum.  Das ist halt viel mehr Rechenaufwand als irgendwelche geskripteten Kämpfe in Schlauchlevels á la CoD Singleplayer.


----------

